# Smok XCube 2 160W



## Rozhane1011 (18/2/16)

if u have website links pelase send them I want this mod


----------



## Stosta (18/2/16)

Chat to @Mari or go to...

http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/smok-xcube-2/


----------



## Dubz (18/2/16)

http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/smok-xcubeii
http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.ph...sonal-vaporizer-with-temperature-control.html
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/160w-smok-x-cube-ii-bluetooth-mod-black/
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/smok-xcube-2/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rozhane1011 (18/2/16)

ty boys


----------

